# is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple



## huntenrabbit (Oct 5, 2005)

id like to do a swap to my 1984 rabbit but not shure what will fit id like it if it will bolt right up no cuting, welding, or beating like those honda weirdos any advise


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (huntenrabbit)*

someone correct me if im wrong but a g60 swap should just bolt right in, its basically just the same motor with mounts for the sc, but all in all its the same motor


----------



## huntenrabbit (Oct 5, 2005)

thats what ive heard and i just wanted to make shure


----------



## ICUH8N (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (huntenrabbit)*

buddy just got one done and it was his first watercooled swap not to bad so he said


----------



## BLK KNGHT (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (huntenrabbit)*

starting one but with a golf mk2......... Its pretty striaght forward..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajaguy (Mar 8, 2003)

bolts right up, gotta mod the right mount wiring is soooo easy


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (bajaguy)*

The pass. side motor mount, bolt it to the block off plate thats on the engine. The block off plate blocks off a large coolant passage.

The 020 transmission bolts right to the engine if you use the clutch/flywheel set up for the 020.
You will probably ditch the a/c and power steering. For the correct belt # search the G60 forums. 
For wiring help, go to the 16v engine forum and look under the sticky "Digi 1 FAQ" A little bit from the top Blackbunny posted my wiring write up and diagram. Everything you need to know to wire it into a Mk1.


----------



## Porter87GLI (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (huntenrabbit)*

i also would like to look into this. is there a good place to buy g60 motors? complete? thanks


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (Porter.:R32)*

You have to look around, unfortantely most G60 engines and chargers are crap because they werent taken care of and the owners are swapping them for newer/better engines.


----------



## BLK KNGHT (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (_Scirocco20v)*

has anybody posted how to swap in the g60 wiring harness in a mk2 golf yet?? I've heard mixed reviews on using a g60 harness what do you guys think? Hit me up on the IM thanks


_Modified by BLK KNGHT at 4:35 AM 10-24-2005_


----------



## abeaufils (Sep 1, 2005)

Would anyone buy a g60 out of a scrap yard corrado that has been sitting there for years?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: is a g60 swap to a mk1 rabbit simple (BLK KNGHT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK KNGHT* »_has anybody posted how to swap in the g60 wiring harness in a mk2 golf yet?? I've heard mixed reviews on using a g60 harness what do you guys think? Hit me up on the IM thanks

_Modified by BLK KNGHT at 4:35 AM 10-24-2005_


Yeah, i did a write up. The CE1 cars the fuel pump trigger wire is brown/yellow instead of red/yellow. Go to the 16v forum and go to the digi 1 FAQ's


----------



## huntenrabbit (Oct 5, 2005)

how much for the motor is it conplete trany, charger, axles, harness... i also ran into another problem my rabbit is carbed... what other stuff do i need to do for a fe swap


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (huntenrabbit)*

You need to add in a CIS fuel pump and a return line if the car doesnt have one.


----------



## huntenrabbit (Oct 5, 2005)

someone told me that my gas tank might need to be changed is this true


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (huntenrabbit)*

It might have to be, I dont know if the carb gas tank has a return line.


----------



## Haegar (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*

The best would be if your car is already a 1.8. Then its pretty forward. Hopefully you dont have small engine (1.3, were they sold in US?), because in that cars the right engine mount is different on the chassis.
Use a 020 gearbox, gearbox mount and engine mounts of a 1.8 mk1.
With the 020 you dont have to mess aroudn with cable shifter and the hyd clutch system. Be sure to mount a new 210mm clutch, a clutch disc that fits on your gearbox driveshaft, and if possible a 16V pressure plate.
You could go with a 02A gearbox to, but you have to fabricate the gearbox mount, put a cable shifter in your car, and use a hydraulic pedal or the special cable clutch of a 88 passat 35i 1.6 (i dont know if they were sold in us). A big advantage is that you then have plenty of room for the exhaust system because the shifting box in the tunnel is gone. 
On the right engine mount you just put the water block plate under the engine mount, use longer screws.
When you already have a Digifant 1 car, you could use the wire harness for the G60, you just have move some pins at the ecu connector and ran a few wires extra (did this already, 3hours of work, and you have a nice working harness).


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Haegar)*

In the US we got nothing but 1.8l in 8v form from 85-92 so we dont have to worry about it.

Swapping in an 02a isnt so bad. race-shop.net makes tranny brackets to bolt it into a mk1 chassis. The only "hard" part is mounting the clutch master cyl.


----------



## huntenrabbit (Oct 5, 2005)

wow way over my head but im learning i just dont know the tranies and stuff by there modle numbers or whatever if you could give me a car it came in and stuff like that it would help alot, and i found an old 16v scirocco that i might buy and im thinking that might be what i want cause it is not as complicated right?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (huntenrabbit)*

For 020 transmission codes and gear ratios check out http://www.scirocco.org

020 = Mk1 (sciroccos included), Mk2 and mk2 2l transmissions
02a = corrado g60, All vr6 models from 92-99, passat 16v, passat 2l aba, All TDI engines to 99
02j = All mk4's except 6spd
02m = 6spd 
02a, 02j and 02m are all cable shifted, hydrolic clutch set ups.


----------



## 4DR-84 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok the motor mounts are the same unless u put a g60 tranny in u got to get a new mount mounted.... And u can get a o20 tranny it will last 4ever a 16v tranny will last garenteed belive me.. And anything else hit me up im doing a g60 swap aswell


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (4DR-84)*

What? 020 transmissions do not last forever. I break them on a regular basis.


----------



## Haegar (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*

Oh yes.... my car, german spec MK3 GTI 2.0 : 226000km, fifth gear box...


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_What? 020 transmissions do not last forever. I break them on a regular basis.

Exactly. I sell the mounts to bolt the 02A into the MKI chassis if anyone needs them. And you do not have to convert to a Hyd. clutch if you dont want to, you can use the 02A cable clutch adapter from a 5sp. eurovan, with the clutch cable from a CRX. Just did it in a TDI MKI swap, it works great. Mounting the cable box is cake, and shifts much nicer that the 020's in my opinion. Plus the larger clutch is a must for serious power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (patatron)*

Isnt the cable adapter discontinued from the dealer? I tried to buy one a year ago and they couldnt find one in any warehouse. Also, people have gone 9's on 210mm 020 clutch set ups.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Isnt the cable adapter discontinued from the dealer? I tried to buy one a year ago and they couldnt find one in any warehouse. Also, people have gone 9's on 210mm 020 clutch set ups. 

Nope, I just bought one on Wednesday. If you are planning on building this car right, use the 02A tranny. Sure you can run 9's with any tranny, but for how long? Plust the 02A clutch is inarguably superior.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
Sure you can run 9's with any tranny, but for how long? 

That holds true with any VW manual transmission.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_
That holds true with any VW manual transmission.

Also true!







, Might as well use the stronger unit/clutch though.


----------

